# This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors.



## chrisjames (Apr 6, 2018)

I get that message every time i post something, and it usually takes a while for posts to get approved. I'm not complaining about it; I'm just curious. What does it take to become normal visitor? Is this just because i'm a newb, and things will change after a while?

Or, do the mods here have a keen spidey sense and already realize I am abnormal?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2018)

Everyone when they join, the first 10 posts have to be approved by a mod.  After 10 posts you shouldn't see this message anymore.


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 6, 2018)

10 threads, or 10 comments?


----------



## DIYerDave (Apr 6, 2018)

Yea I noticed that also when I post. Never experience that on any other forum. It kind of makes me feel as though they don't trust me. Lol.


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 6, 2018)

i have seen it on other sites, but usually just for the first few comments, or maybe after you start your first thread.

like i said, i'm not complaining...the vibe on this forum is great, and the mods seem to do a good job. it was more of a curiosity thing.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 6, 2018)

We don't like having to do this but as Adam already mentioned, the first 10 posts are sort of watched to make sure you are not a spammer or someone here for the sole purpose of starting trouble (it happens). Sites that don't do this are usually over-run by spam posts or someone is very busy deleting the spam as fast as it happens.

It's just 10 posts whether you start the thread or you post in someone else's thread. Most spammers won't go to that sort of trouble.

We try to be pretty fast about approving them but I do understand that sometimes it takes a little longer than we like. Once you get approved though, you're in and posting is quick and easy:).


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 6, 2018)

that's why i was asking for the clarification...i am past 10 posts...i have about 15 comments and have started  3 threads.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 6, 2018)

chrisjames said:


> that's why i was asking for the clarification...i am past 10 posts...i have about 15 comments and have started  3 threads.



My apologies..
I just noticed that so let me look into that and see what's going on.


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 6, 2018)

no problems, and thanks for helping. 

i'm sure you guys stay busy with a forum this large.


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 6, 2018)

thanks tulsajeff! i believe i am a normal visitor now. :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2018)

Glad to hear it!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 6, 2018)

Happy to see you're normal . I'm on a 3 wheeler forum where the wait is 30 post and you're locked in the new guy thread . Forced the bad seeds to the top fast . Enjoy .


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 6, 2018)

Don’t worry, it’s personal. :p:rolleyes:

I Administrate a small forum where the powers that be don’t use that feature. I ban spammers about three-four times a week.


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 6, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Don’t worry, it’s personal. :p:rolleyes:
> 
> I Administrate a small forum where the powers that be don’t use that feature. I ban spammers about three-four times a week.



if it IS personal, it's probably well deserved. :D


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 7, 2018)

I think I'm on post 58 and still get that message every time. Would you mind fixing it for me Jeff?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> I think I'm on post 58 and still get that message every time. Would you mind fixing it for me Jeff?



PM Jeff @ 

 TulsaJeff
  and he should take care of it.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Apr 7, 2018)

chrisjames said:


> thanks tulsajeff! i believe i am a normal visitor now. :)




After a few posts here. You are far from normal. Just saying.....;)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 8, 2018)

I believe this has been corrected for everyone involved. If anyone else is experiencing the problem mentioned above, please let me know and I will look into it.

Have a great evening!


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks Jeff! Works for me now.


----------

